# Where is Avril at KPL



## piching (Aug 2, 2006)

I am trying to contact Avril Woolley at the Kruger Park Lodge to pay my 2007 maintainance levy. She has not responded to my email. Does anyone know whether she is the one to contact or do they have a new Clerk for levies.
And if so can I have her email address.
Thanks


----------



## ronk1 (Aug 5, 2006)

I was able to pay my 2007 levy back in February by sending an email to kpllevies@legacyhotels.co.za.  A person named Anro replyed in less than a day.  When I asked about Avril, Anro replied that she was Avril's replacement.


----------

